# assholes in vans



## fiveagain (Sep 2, 2003)

sideswiped.


----------



## e34bmw_a33max (Aug 6, 2003)

shit man, tough break. Got an estimate yet?

good luck with it though.


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

that suxxx!!!! im always paranoid about vans and suv's, drivers dont know how to handle their highway vessels.....

my first week of driving in az i was sideswiped by some older lady. right by christown mall, 19th ave and bethany home rd. it was funny cuz she had her younger daughter with her and she tried to go crazy on me, yelling about the damage to the car. it was a newer car, a camry or something, maybe she used to cruise in it on the weekend after asking mommy for permission. i dunno, it was her momz fault and once the cop arrived and schooled them real quick it was my turn to get all rowdy. definitely one of my favorite az memories.... :thumbup:


----------



## fiveagain (Sep 2, 2003)

actually. dude stole the van, hit a motorcycle cop, hit 2 cars (one of which is my mom's maxima.), and hit a back ho and is now in the hospital. shit was all over the news and once he gets out of the hospital we're suing him for his fucking house.


----------



## e34bmw_a33max (Aug 6, 2003)

fiveagain said:


> actually. dude stole the van, hit a motorcycle cop, hit 2 cars (one of which is my mom's maxima.), and hit a back ho and is now in the hospital. shit was all over the news and once he gets out of the hospital we're suing him for his fucking house.



he stole a van, not sure how nice his house would be...


----------



## chrisr67 (Feb 2, 2004)

well if you're suing for his house, you sure as hell aint' getting no donations from me! 
:loser:


----------

